# FTA Locals



## EbeSoul (May 12, 2006)

Could I use a Free to Air receiver to try and pick up locals from other cities? Can I even get locals on FTA??


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

You can get whatever is available on the birds you can point to from your location - Indianapolis. The comprehensive lists are maintained at lyngsat.com and ftalist.com (which is only Ku-Band specific, no C-Band listings). But yes, there are a number of "regional local" channels that are carried by various birds.

Start at ftalist.com which is a good site for beginners to understand what you can get in Ku-Band, figuring out which birds you can point to based on your location, etc. Enter your zipcode for Indianapolis to get started.


----------

